# Oracle Driver Probleme



## Balsi (2. Feb 2007)

Hy,

*Folgendes Problem:*

Ich will die Treiber- Klasse oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver verwenden.
Beim Ausführen tritt folgende Exception auf: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: oracle/jdbc/driver/OracleDriver
Gem. diversen Foren soll ich die .jar Datei mit den entsprechenden Treiber Klassen ins Classpath Verzeichnis legen.
Nachdem ich diese Klassen dort abgelegt habe, hilft mir dann mein Framework (IBM Websphere Application Developper 5.1) dann auch bei den imports und findet die entsprechende Klasse.

Dennoch verbleibt die Exception und das Problem.

Hat jemand einen Idee? 

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen und einen schönen Tag noch

Mfg

Balsi


----------



## abollm (2. Feb 2007)

Schaut nach einem Konfigurationsfehler aus.
Hast du es mal per Hand versucht?


----------



## Balsi (22. Feb 2007)

Im IBM Websphere habe ich nun beim Startup in der Konsole gesehen, dass ca. 5 versch. Verzeichnisse als Classpath hinterlegt sind.

Da mir dies ein bischen komisch erschien, habe ich die Treiber in allen 5 Verzeichnissen hinterlegt und nun läufts.

Scheint aber mehr ein Problem der Websphere Konfiguartion meines Arbeitsgebers zu sein, mit welcher ich mich dann nicht weiter auseinander gesetzt habe, da die wohl ziemlich einzigartig ist

Danke vielmals für deine Zeit.

Mfg.
J. Balsiger


----------

